# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pārdodu lentu magnetofonu ''Aristona 9128''

## Vaz3

Sveiki.
Kļuvis lieks šāds te aparāts,Aristona 9128.Cik sapratu no interneta tad pilnīga kopija Philips 4404.
Aparāts *NAV PILNĀ DARBA KARTĪBĀ.
*Var ieslēgt,atskaņot,bet nedarbojas pārtīšana,iekšā kaut kādi gumijas rullīšī ir pārvērtušies par nesaprotamiem naftas produktiem,domāju ka tur ir vaina.
Atskaņojas diezgan švaki,ilgstoši klausīties negribas - noteikti vajag kalibrēt.VU metrs ir iestrēdzis vienā pozīcijā,ja paklapē,tad izkustas,iespējams vajag izjaukt,satīrīt.
Vizuāli gan diezgan sakarīgi saglabājies,ir orģinālais organiskā stikla vāks.Shēma.
Detaļas ebayā ir pieejamas,cik skatijos,tikai nav man ne vēlmes, ne laika šo aparātu vest pie saprašanas.
Esmu atvērts maiņas piedāvājumiem uz audio kasešu dekām,vēlams japāņu,ne sovjetu,ja interesants agregāts,varu arī piemaksāt.
Gribētos 40.00 eiro,bet varam runāt.Telefona numurs - 25507563,atrodas Ogrē.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUsM...ature=youtu.be

----------

